# ISO: MassArt



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety

Institutional Security Officer II
Institution:
*Massachusetts College of Art and Design*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/24/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

*FLSA Status:* Non-Exempt

*Union:* AFSCME

*Hiring Range*
$32,644.56

*Department:* Public Safety

*Job Description / Statement of Duties*

The basic purpose of work is to protect and safeguard the buildings and grounds of a state facility and the lives of its residents, staff, and general public. Performs related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; operating two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locking or unlocking doors, gates, etc.; directing or controlling traffic; assessing road or parking lot conditions for property owned or under the control of the college to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintaining records.

*Essential Job Functions:*


Make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds assigned
Assist in the evacuation of any campus building in emergency situations
Ability to become CPR certified and to provide first aid when needed
Ability to work assigned shift forty hours per week
Ability to interact with members of the public and college community
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc.
Ability to handle stressful situations
Ability to communicate via radio and telephone
Ability to screen visitors, answer questions, and provide directions and information
Maintain awareness while on duty
Maintain an accurate written log
Ability to exercise sound judgment
Ability to maintain accountability of college property and facilities under their control
Ability to enforce college rules and regulations including the ability to handle situations regarding prohibited conduct
Ability to monitor CCTV and alarm systems
Ability to report criminal activity, suspicious persons on campus while making observations of assigned areas
Ability to follow written and verbal instructions in English
Must have valid Massachusetts' driver's license and must have a good driving record
Ability to provide the Chief with information regarding known mechanical defects, maintenance, and repairs of department vehicles
May require occasional driving of department transport vans
*SHIFTS AVAILABLE*

7:00am - 3:00pm with Tuesday, Wednesday off

11:00pm - 7:00am with Monday, Tuesday off

This is a 40 hour per week position. The Public Safety Department is open seven (7) days per week, 24 hours a day, year round. Officers may be required to work weekends and/or holidays. Also, may be required to perform occasional mandatory overtime assignments.

*Working Conditions:*

Institution Security Officers work in and around the grounds of the state facility; work alone; work outside in all weather conditions; are on call 24 hours a day, 7 days a week; stand and walk for prolonged periods of time; and are subjected to verbal and physical abuse in a job related setting; work in a high crime area; lift heavy objects or persons; work with people who are under physical or emotional stress; and work varied shifts.

The ISO II will promote the College's commitment to collegiality and diversity by:


Building effective partnerships with co-workers throughout the College by freely sharing appropriate information and providing assistance when needed.
Ensuring optimum service to all internal and external partners in response to all requests for service and information.
Maintaining an environment that is welcoming and inclusive to persons of all backgrounds, nationalities, and roles.
The official job description for this position is the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Classification Specification for the position of Administrative Assistant I. A copy of this specification can be obtained in the Human Resources Office
*Required Minimum Qualifications*
Applicants must have at least (A) six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:

*Substitutions:*

I. An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*


Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.
*In addition the College seeks:*

Excellent interpersonal skills, and be able to effectively interact with people of all backgrounds.
The candidates recommended for hire will be subject to a criminal record check, physical examination and drug screen and must successfully pass these prior to hire.
Must possess a current and valid drivers license
*Other Considerations*

Basic knowledge of software programs including Microsoft Office, and e-mail
A High School diploma or equivalent
Basic knowledge, ability and willingness to learn software programs specific to the Public Safety Department
*Open Until Filled:* Yes

*Special Instructions to Applicants*
Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.

*Requisition Number:* S00233

*Eligible Applicants:* All (Internal and External)

*Pay Basis:* Salary

*Job Type:* Full-time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts College of Art and Design

Online App. Form:
https://careers.massart.edu/postings/829


----------

